# Need Rims for 750LI!!!!



## ///MLover (Aug 5, 2005)

*Need Rims/Bluetooth Help for 750LI!!!*

Hello there friends,

On a 2006 750LI what rims do you guys like or recommend :yikes: ... i have been shopping around but hardly any places have the specs for the car they say that it is too new but this car has been out since APRIL (well thats when i bought it...). Please help i need some ideas.. Also for the bluetooth i am a big fan of it anybody know any phones that are fully compatable with this vehicle? (I have a unlocked Black Razor V3 would it work?)

Thanks


----------



## 2006_750Li_ED (Jul 3, 2005)

I have the 19' wheels option and I had them chromed for $700 and I tinted the windows lightly and my black car looks great.
I do not know where you live, but here in LA these wheels are easy to find


----------



## ///MLover (Aug 5, 2005)

*Thanks*

Hello there Ed,

The rims that i currently have on them are the 19's but not in chrome. Would you recommend them to be chromed?

Thanks


----------



## 2006_750Li_ED (Jul 3, 2005)

most places that do it already have pre chromed wheels and will exchange them in 45 minutes. this is the cheapest upgrade you can make that looks really good. the alternative is to spend $2000-$4000 on new wheels and probably $1500 on new tires.


----------



## 2006_750Li_ED (Jul 3, 2005)

RE your phone I love my Verizon E815, it works really well.
You can NOT use the Palm trio 650 or the Verizon V730.
Outside the Verizon world I woul probably use a Razer


----------



## LouisBMW (Jun 13, 2005)

Hi Ed,

Could you post some pictures of your crome rims? I am thinking about to crome my 19" rim also. But, I heard the after-market crome will peel eventually. Not sure about that.


----------



## 2006_750Li_ED (Jul 3, 2005)

I have chromed the wheels of every car I ever had and never did one peal, the dealer buys the chromed wheels where I bought them, and it comes with a warranty for 4 years.

The dealer sells the same chrome wheels for $1800 from the same local place. I do not know where you live, but I assume there is a local place that the dealers go to.


----------



## LouisBMW (Jun 13, 2005)

Hi Ed,

It's great to hear you never had the peal issue. We are talking about "chrone", not "polish", right? Just want to confirm. My friend recommand a local store here to me that polish rims. But, I still like chrome much better. I live in San Jose, CA.  Could you give me the info of the store in LA? I go there once a while. Maybe I can do the swap next time I be there.

Thanks.


----------



## ///MLover (Aug 5, 2005)

*Thank You All*

Hello There,

Thanks ED for the idea, and thank you guys for the tips and for the phone thing.. ED would it possible if you post some pictures..

Thanks :yikes:


----------



## LouisBMW (Jun 13, 2005)

Hi Ed,

Could you give me the LA dealer info for teh crome rim? Also, some pics of your rims?


----------



## 2006_750Li_ED (Jul 3, 2005)

Westco Tires on Sepulvida Blvd in Van nuys, I do not have any pictures available, I will try to tale some if I have time tomorrow.


----------



## 2006_750Li_ED (Jul 3, 2005)

Here are some pictures I took this morning, I have never attached files on this thread, I hope it comes out.


----------



## 2006_750Li_ED (Jul 3, 2005)

I tried full resolution but it would not upload.


----------



## LouisBMW (Jun 13, 2005)

Wow, this looks really great. I am seriuosly considering it. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## ///MLover (Aug 5, 2005)

*Very nice!!*

Hey,

ED that is gorgeous i have the saphire metallic black.. Man i sould have gotten the jet black. Is yours jet black?

Thanks
-Pwned


----------



## 2006_750Li_ED (Jul 3, 2005)

Thanks, this is my 9th Jet black 7 series BMW since 1990, no matter how tempted I am to get another color, I always buy Jet Black. I got Silver one time and regretted it.
Sapphire metallic Black was always high on my list it is also a great color.


----------



## pimpass745li (Jan 25, 2005)

*hello*

hey the 750 looks great im just too happy wit my 745 but if u have any more questions wit wheels go to wheelsperformance.com that was the shop that did my car but it looks great maybe some 22"s?????....lol :bigpimp: :bigpimp:


----------



## 2006_750Li_ED (Jul 3, 2005)

These wheels look great, but the car is too low for me, I would probably scratch the undercarriage on every road bump, besides you must have paid a lot more than $700 for this upgrade as you needed to buy new wheels and tires, I would guess around $4000.


----------



## ///MLover (Aug 5, 2005)

hey,

Pimpass did the 22''s void your warranty cuz some dealers a very bit**y about it...

-Pwned


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

2006_750Li_ED said:


> Westco Tires on Sepulvida Blvd in Van nuys, I do not have any pictures available, I will try to tale some if I have time tomorrow.


I can put in a good word for Westco also... our GM used to work out in California, and every once in a while he gets a set of chrome wheels from Westco for old times sake. I'm not a fan of chrome for my own car, but they have a nice product and their service/pricing is great, too.


----------

